# Hiro's eyes



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Some pictures of Hiro.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can never get enough pictures of Hiro. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beauty!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hiro's eyes are spectacular as is he.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What gorgeous eyes. I like the one where he is winking at the camera!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Very beautiful! great pictures


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Love those EYES!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the wink! Thanks for sharing, Ans.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Hiro is so very handsome, doesn't his coloring remind you of Karen's Bailey?


----------

